# "rv Today" Television Show



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The episode which aired recently had an interview with a family of OUTBACKERS!
They were standing in front of the trailer during the interview. They were camping at Estees Park, CO.

Anyone know who they were? Are they forum members perhaps?

It's good to see the OUTBACK getting some TV time!









*Tues, Thur -- Apr 25, 27 @ 2:00 pm (Eastern) *

Destination: Estes Park, Colorado -- We'll travel to one of the most scenic spots in the state, take a kayak adventure at the foot of Long's Peak, and check out a convenient place to RV just outside of town.

Vehicle Review: Dynamax Itasca


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

They flashed their name and the fact that they were from St. Louis, Missouri, if I remember right.

Chet.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thursday 2pm what channel anyone know?


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thursday 2pm what channel anyone know?
> [snapback]105196[/snapback]​


I think it's OLN "Outdoor Life Network"???

C-Mac


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

That show first aired back in March. 
I put the word out then but I saw no raised hands. Maybe you'll get lucky!

It is OLN


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday 2pm what channel anyone know?
> ...


Thanks C-Mac,

Not sure if I get that channel? I have IO Digital Cable, & have a ton of channels, but that one doesn't ring a bell?









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tivo anyone?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I watch it on cable....OLN (Outdoor Life Network)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The orginal show did air back in March. As kjdj said...maybe they are a memeber now









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Got my DVR set to record all episodes. I'll give it a watch. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I found it, I do have that channel. We don't watch much TV... shy

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I found it, I do have that channel. We don't watch much TV... shy
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]105441[/snapback]​


Who's got time? Kids, dogs, Outback, dogs, house, dogs.......









We live our own Reality Shows


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > I found it, I do have that channel. We don't watch much TV... shy
> ...


*YOU GOT THAT RIGHT







*


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Just caught the segment here at work. Are Steve & Evelyn from St Louis members? Looks like a 27RSDS but they didn't show the whole trailer so I couldn't tell.

During the segment you could here kids screaming in the background. They cut the scene and when they returned Stu explained how the kids got in a fight and Mom had to go break it up.

Sounds like a good representation of an Outbacker family to me.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > I found it, I do have that channel. We don't watch much TV... shy
> ...


Wolfie...
I noticed your map indicates you have never been to ND or MN...
Are you saving the best for last????


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Watched it last night. Nice commercial for Outback as the logo was right behind them for the whole interview. Looked like a 2006 (burgundy stripes) 28RSDS, bunk house w/two entry doors. (gotta love that DVR with pause & rewind).

Estes park in Colorado where they were at looked nice as well.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Who's got time? Kids, dogs, Outback, dogs, house, dogs.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do right now Wolfie









Don


----------

